
Microsoft Issues New Windows 10 Update Warning - cloud_thrasher
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2019/05/04/microsoft-windows-10-update-upgrade-problem-warning-google-chrome-microsoft-edge/#151271ca42bb
======
Jemm
After Googles ‘oops’s, MS gives an oops back.

